# VG33E Vs VQ35DE



## TheCROW163 (Mar 1, 2007)

Hi All, 

What are the differences between the 2 Pathfinders other than the exterior changes?
I know that the VQ engine has 3.5L and DOHC 24V and 240HP, and VG has 3.3L SOHC 12V and 180HP. But about variable valve timing and injection system (direct or multi), I know very little... 
Also can someone please tell me other info? Performance numbers and thoughts?
I also know that the VQ35DE are 1 second faster from 0 to 60 than VG33E
Also what about the transmission, is it the same? 
Also about differential lock, what is it for and when is it needed? Do Pathfinders have it? If not how do they compare to SUVs that have it?
Can I put a VQ engine in my 98 Pathy? Should I have to change anything in the process?
What about the common problems and faults about each model?

Too many questions I know but I'd really like to know 
Any info would be greatly appreciated. Thanks for all your help.


----------



## laxman0324 (Oct 1, 2007)

TheCROW163 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> What are the differences between the 2 Pathfinders other than the exterior changes?
> I know that the VQ engine has 3.5L and DOHC 24V and 240HP, and VG has 3.3L SOHC 12V and 180HP. But about variable valve timing and injection system (direct or multi), I know very little...
> ...


Idont have the answers to everything but here goes...Power difference is huge as the 3.3 does not feel fast, where the 3.5 is pretty quick for an suv. The 3.5 need premium where the 3.3 doesnt. I believe the tranny is the same, cant confirm though, but I do know that the front and rear diffs are the same, and the non all-mode tcase is the same. These do not come with lockers, but you can get them for a hefty price. Lockers are for off road use, so unless you are going off road its useless to you, just finding on with LSD would be helpful in street performance. Im sure the 3.5 will fit in your 98, but you will need a new computer module, exhaust, probably fuel pump, possibly radiator, etc...with a whole new engine a lot of things could have been changed. The 3.3 really has no popular problems, just make sure the timing belt has been changed. The 3.5 has a problem with valve screws, but its a relatively simple fix (a member on NPORA described it in detail). I think mileage is similar between the two models, and obviously the 00+ is going to have newer and hopefully better parts.


----------



## michen00 (Jan 25, 2008)

Add to the list of differences: the VQ's original ignition coils had reliability problems. They have since been redesigned. If you are considering buying a used Pathfinder with a VQ engine, you would want to know if it has the new coils.


----------



## TheCROW163 (Mar 1, 2007)

Thanks for the replies guys!
The VQ has atiming chain whereas the VG has a belt, am I correct? What are the pros/cons?
Any more info guys?
Thanks again.


----------



## laxman0324 (Oct 1, 2007)

correct... i think i listed most of the pros/cons...VG has less power and timing belt, but VQ has power valve screw problems as well as coil problems...essentially they are both bulletproof engines, just the VQ had a couple design problems


----------



## TheCROW163 (Mar 1, 2007)

laxman0324 said:


> correct... i think i listed most of the pros/cons...VG has less power and timing belt, but VQ has power valve screw problems as well as coil problems...essentially they are both bulletproof engines, just the VQ had a couple design problems


Thanks for your reply. I menat to find out about the pros and cons of the timing chain or belt.
Thanks.


----------



## laxman0324 (Oct 1, 2007)

Ohhhhh. Timing belt has to be replaced every 105k on the VG, or it will break and bend a lot of valves among other things. The timing chain never needs to be replaced and shouldn't cause any problems, its a superior design.


----------



## TheCROW163 (Mar 1, 2007)

Ok great, thanks!
Any more info guys?


----------

